# Obsidian Detailing: Porsche 911 turbo gloss enhancement and blackfire



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is the detail i completed for Mutleys fund. I want to thank everyone again who contributed towards it, the detail of his new chariot will follow soon hopefully
So the porsche came looking very sorry for itself, and received all the usual wash and decontamination stages to get to level zero

DSC_0009 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0005 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0006 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0020 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0024 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The car was then pulled in, various bits taken off and taped up ready for machine work

DSC_0033 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0042 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0052 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I tested a couple combos and went with what left the best finish, with the most defect removal. Its more important with this detail, we finish clean than remove every defect

DSC_0061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0062 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0003 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0004 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0014 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0037 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0059 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0060 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0062 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0024 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0025 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After abrasive work, the car was wiped down and checked for finish, and over all gloss

DSC_0066 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0068 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0073 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0082 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Happy with the results, the car was unmasked, and lit up ready for LSP

DSC_0057 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Wheels were cleaned with blackfire GEP and sealed with numerous all metal sealant on top

DSC_0070 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Exhausts done with brilliant hot environment

DSC_0068 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0069 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Paint cleansed with GEP, sealed with AFPP and waxed with MS. Afters

DSC_0015 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0018 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0014 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0029 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0027 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0020 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0021 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0023 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0037 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0036 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0042 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0030 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0039 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

As always, ZERO post anything. No colour, contrast or touch up of any kind other than blurring number plates. The images are exactly as the camera captures them
Many thanks


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a brilliant result as always matt, can't beat a nice 911.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Pretty good for a mornings work mate :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb job and a great write up as always. Stunning looking Porsche


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking good Matt.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking good mate


----------



## David_Melv (May 20, 2015)

Looks absolutely great! Nice write up


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Great jo on a lovely Porsche. Thanks for sharing the write up and pics.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great work on my favourite 911


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks a great result. Nice to see that it clearly gets used as the daily it is so capable of being!


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Beautifully done sir, you've really brought out the flake in that gorgeous paint. Nice to see a car that gets used properly looked after properly.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

There's something about a black Porsche! You were certainly set a challenge at the outset with this one but great results and cracking write up as always. Awesome!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love it. Good to see you at the northern retro meet today


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

pee said:


> Love it. Good to see you at the northern retro meet today


Sorry we missed you later on, went for breakfast at the lock and it was nearly empty when we got back lol. Good day though!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work as always .


Thank you nasser, hope you are keeping well mate


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Huge improvement, and boy did it need it! Looks magic.


----------

